# Fair warning: Read this before you post here



## 243Savage

Folks...it seems lately that the new has worn off of this particular forum and posts are beginning to resemble some of the less than serious comments normally found in the campfire forum.  This stops today.  As a result of this activity, an uneccesary amount of moderation efforts have been needed here recently.  The forum title description _"This forum is for those seeking serious answers to their __questions"_ and the sticky regarding use of this forum, clearly defines the intent of this forum.  Members need to think long and hard before posting anything that is not within the scope of being serious.  There will be zero tolerance for anything other than serious replies to threads which are beneficial to the topic being discussed by making a meaningful contribution to the discussion.  No more "warning shots", or one of us quietly cleaning up threads in the backgound without interaction with the member(s) involved, as has often been the case.  The offending party can expect with certainty to have a discussion via PM.


----------



## Nicodemus

Everyone using the On Topic Forum, take note of this.

Thank you.


----------



## Nicodemus

Bump.


----------

